# Route 59 plays a set of Clapton, Floyd and the Allman brothers band.



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Hey folks, I finally got some video of my band playing. It was taken on my bandmate's GoPro camera so the audio is a little bit clippy, but it's better than nothing.

We (route 59) host a weekly Jam Night at the Cavern (downstairs from the toad in the hole) in Winnipeg. If you want to Jam with us/play a couple tunes with your band, just come down every Thursday, it is a lot of fun, an easygoing atmosphere, and there are players of all caliber who come out. We ask you bring your own guitars, but pretty much everything else is available to use so long as you're kind to it. If you can't bring a guitar, you'll end up playing the behringer 'jammers' guitar, so do yourself a favor and bring your own.

Please bear with the screw ups, it (and we) can get a little sloppy towards the end of the night. 
Fyi, I'm the big guy with the dreads, my rig is Gibson Les Paul faded - gfs pedal tuner - Visual sound route 808 - Joyo ultimate drive - mxr auto q - gcb-95 wah - line 6 echo park - Sligo '65 super reverb clone.

Isaac, the little guy, has a Clapton sig strat - boss tu-2 - empress tremolo - fulltone clyde - ts-808 - ts-808 keeley modded - eventide time factor (in fx loop) - Two Rock customer reverb sig 2.
[video=youtube;dnbJJvNzBMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnbJJvNzBMk&amp;list=UUV1QzFxwEfA850VyT8rvmvg&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
Let me know what you think, good or bad, I've got thick skin.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The actual sound quality of the video is a little muffled but nevertheless there is a lot of great playing going on. You were really ripping on the Clapton tune. Well done!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I enjoyed that. If I was in Winnipeg I'd drop by. 

As far as critique goes, the band could use some stage presence, work on the vocals and tighten it up a bit. You sound like you're straining when you're singing which can really do some damage. if you're singing a few nights in a row.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

hummingway said:


> I enjoyed that. If I was in Winnipeg I'd drop by.
> 
> As far as critique goes, the band could use some stage presence, work on the vocals and tighten it up a bit. You sound like you're straining when you're singing which can really do some damage. if you're singing a few nights in a row.


Thanks for the honesty. You're pretty much spot on, vocals have always been a weak point for us, I've never really found my voice.
As for the stage presence, I'll admit it is weak, but in fairness to us, it was -35 that night and we were playing pretty much to girlfriends and barstaff, so noone really cared. Catch us on a busy night and it would be a different story.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

mario said:


> The actual sound quality of the video is a little muffled but nevertheless there is a lot of great playing going on. You were really ripping on the Clapton tune. Well done!


thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, I'd be there in a heartbeat to listen to that.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Where's the video link?


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Davetcan.

Stratin2traynor, the video should be embedded in the original post, but regardless the direct link is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnbJJvNzBMk&feature=g-upl&context=G2c3c769AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------

